# Partition Bootcamp scindée et supprimée, que faire pour la récupérer ?



## Robin_wood (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous !
Merci à la communauté pour tous les dépannages appris ici, qui ont toujours été très réconfortants ! 
J'arrive aujourd'hui avec un souci qui je n'arrive pas à régler même après avoir lu de nombreux échanges sur le forum, et tenté plusieurs techniques.
Le problème : j'ai voulu réduire la taille de ma partition Bootcamp de 40 Go pour récupérer de l'espace sur la partition mac, mais évidemment je n'ai pas utilisé la bonne méthode : j'y suis allé façon barbare en réduisant la partition sur windows directement. Depuis l'espace libéré apparait sur Windows mais a disparu sur Mac.
Depuis j'ai réussi à recréer une partition isolée sur mac avec diskutil, que j'ai ensuite supprimée dans mes recherches.

Sauriez vous m'aider à recréer cette partition ? Et dans l'idéal sauriez vous comment la fusionner avec la partition APFS principale ?
L'un des problèmes semble être que la partition APFS est en 2e position, et cet espace libre en 4e position, elles sont donc séparées par la partition Bootcamp en 3e...

Config : Macbook Pro 2018, sur Catalina

Le diskutil list :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         132.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                75.2 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +132.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  103.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 104.0 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.1 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.2 GB    disk1s5
```

Je vous serais immensément reconnaissant si vous pouviez me donner quelques clefs pour sortir de cette impasse !
Bonne fin de journée à tous, et bon 14 juillet !


----------



## Locke (13 Juillet 2022)

Robin_wood a dit:


> Le problème : j'ai voulu réduire la taille de ma partition Bootcamp de 40 Go pour récupérer de l'espace sur la partition mac, mais évidemment je n'ai pas utilisé la bonne méthode : j'y suis allé façon barbare en réduisant la partition sur windows directement. Depuis l'espace libéré apparait sur Windows mais a disparu sur Mac.


Le vrai problème est...
1) de ne jamais toucher à une partition réservée par Assistant Boot Camp
2) de ne pas utiliser le Terminal pour tenter une hypothétique réparation
3) de ne jamais, mais jamais modifier une partition depuis Windows, jamais !

Dans un premier temps, la première chose à faire est de sauvegarder tes données personnelles dans un disque dur USB. Ensuite tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, dans sa fenêtre d'installation tu feras un clic sur *Restaurer*, qui contrairement à ce que beaucoup pensent ne fera que supprimer proprement la partition Windows. Donc, fais ce qui est demandé et donne le résultat du Terminal comme tu as fais précédemment, histoire de voir si Assistant Boot Camp a pu faire quelque chose.

Pour information, mais c'est trop tard, le seul logiciel à utiliser sous macOS pour réduire/agrandir une partition est *CampTune*, il n'y en a aucun autre.


----------



## Robin_wood (13 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Le vrai problème est...
> 1) de ne jamais toucher à une partition réservée par Assistant Boot Camp
> 2) de ne pas utiliser le Terminal pour tenter une hypothétique réparation
> 3) de ne jamais, mais jamais modifier une partition depuis Windows, jamais !
> ...


Bonjour Locke,
Merci beaucoup pour ces conseils ! J'ai sous estimé les capacités de l'assistant, je fais ca et je vous tiens au courant !
Je note camptune pour les prochains ajustements entre mes deux partitions, quoique j'imagine qu'il faut éviter de le faire trop souvent

Merci !
Bonsoir !


----------



## Robin_wood (13 Juillet 2022)

Halleluia !!!
Ca a fonctionné, l'assistant indiquait pourtant prévoir de réintégrer la partition de 75 Go (donc sans les 40 Go manquants), mais pourtant c'est bien tout le disque qui a été récupéré !


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  103.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 104.0 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.1 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.2 GB    disk1s5
```

Un très grand merci pour ce conseil salvateur !


----------

